# Things I Gotta Put Up With **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I gotta put up with -20* weather, nasty blizzards and frozen bales of hay through the winter up here in the high country--- but spring time really makes me love this country.

Went over to the lake (15 miles away) to do a bit of dinner fish'in.

Yep--- I had to put up with look'in at the view of the Sandy's across a dead calm water, with just me--- my pole--- and a couple of brews.lol. Only caught one little 14" trout and fried him up on the gravel bar. It was worth the trip.

P.S.--- I had to pull his tail a bit to get him to 14" lol.









I do 65% of my call'in/trapp'in in these mountains.









awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats the way to live !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes sir great view!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel soooooo sorry for you.

Well, Maybe not.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's my kind of dinner! Is there enough snow left up on the mountain to fill your lake up?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful pics CC !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice pic's Cat, a couple chickens in the pan to top it off, is that a cutthroat!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rough live buddy. How do you cope?

:hunter:


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Somebody has to do it. Happy for ya!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I feel soooooo sorry for you.
> 
> Well, Maybe not.


The kind of sorry we feel for Scott when he does a day without a coyote.... lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The lake is full and about 3' from run'in over the dam Wayne.

Its a Rainbow Rick--- The cutthroats tend to hangout in the deeper water.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pic, I can do without the snow...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> The lake is full and about 3' from run'in over the dam Wayne.
> 
> Its a Rainbow Rick--- The cutthroats tend to hangout in the deeper water.
> 
> awprint:


 Ya, I didn't notice if it had the orange throat slash, still some mighty fine eating.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great country Cat, perfect size trout for eating!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect way to spend the day....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya see that mountain over there, one of these days i'm going to climb that mountain. I've only been to the mountains a half dozen time or so but I would really like to spend some more time in them.

Looks like a great place to be.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

They'll be wait'in for ya dw--- a rock that big aint go'in nowhere.lol. Most of the peaks west of me are 14'ers. It takes most of the day to reach the top if a fella is start'in from the short grass. Some folks look at the mountains and think its just a bunch of rocks and trees--- but once your into them--- the pack trails lead to high mountain parks, tall water falls, caves and small glaciers. And theres even "gold in them thar hills".lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

GOLD, I Like Gold...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oil too if you figure how to sqeaze it from the rocks...... Come to think of it...... That mountain will move pretty quick if they do figure out how to convert those solids.


----------

